
The Entrepreneurship Industry and the Rise of the Veblenian Entrepreneur - juoemeka
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3479042
======
bjelkeman-again
This is an interesting paper. But I wonder if their irreverent use of terms or
expressions lowers the attention they get? Example: “Muppets everywhere” as a
way to express poor performing startups.

